# New Humidor



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

After a very long day at finding out my job screwed me on the promotion I was going for after 4 interviews I come home to this beauty and 20 Gurkha cigars. I must say that no matter what happened earlier in the day this absolutley made everything MUCH better!!!!

Now to just get it seasoned properly and fill er' up!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry for the small sideways picture but it was taken with my phone!


It is the 300 CT end table humidor thanks to CBid

Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

nice humi


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Great looking humi


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice humi, now it is time to fill it up!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

looks sweet. Enjoy that nice piece.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice humidor. I'd love to have a humidor thats also a piece of furnature too. Great pickup!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I'd love to have a humidor thats also a piece of furnature too.


Its going to be a great addition to my soon to be Man Cave!

I'm tossing around the idea of getting the Boston "B" engraved in the glass on the top however dont want it to interfere with the view of the cigars inside! I will sleep on it for a few months than decide!


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Stoke and Smoke said:


> Its going to be a great addition to my soon to be Man Cave!
> 
> I'm tossing around the idea of getting the Boston "B" engraved in the glass on the top however dont want it to interfere with the view of the cigars inside! I will sleep on it for a few months than decide!


Don't fill it in, just do the outline. Would like to hear how the humi works out for you. I've been thinking of getting either an end table or coffee table humidor but I'm afraid of putting anything on it and screwing up the seal with the glass.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

That's a thing of beauty! I bet the lower portion is cavernous, great for storing boxes!!! What smokes are you gonna keep in there? (not trying to be too nosy)


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Im filling it with a wide variety of smokes....I couldnt handle my 50 CT one any longer as I wanted to age some cigars and it was just too impossible in there with that being my only and primary humidor.

Going to continue to use my small one for the "cheaper" smokes and showcase the premiums in here!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's a classy humi!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

I've been having humi-envy looking at that one. Maybe after the first of the year....


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

At first I thought it was hanging off the wall...just a sideways picture! hah


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! T-Minus 3 days until it's ready to be filled 

:juggle:


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Very Nice humi, congrats on purchase, sorry about promotion.


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice humi cant wait to see a pic of it when it is filled .


----------

